# Yamamato vs Might Gai



## Cognitios (May 12, 2014)

Friend and I had an argument about this.
8th Gate Gai vs Yamamato
Who wins?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 12, 2014)

Gai punches his head off.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 12, 2014)

If he starts in the 8th gate he takes this comfortably.

Otherwise Yamamoto stomps him.


----------



## Zern227 (May 12, 2014)

Yama get's obliterated


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Yama is murdered.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2014)

Gai stomps


----------



## Iwandesu (May 12, 2014)

No contest 
small country and forever mach 29  vs casual exaton+ and 24k mach. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I dare someone to say "lol heat resistance".


----------



## egressmadara (May 12, 2014)

Zanka no Tachi superheats Gai's Night Elephant 

Yama burns himself to death


----------



## Tapion (May 12, 2014)

They both die, resulting in a draw.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 12, 2014)

One punch it's all it takes to Yama die .


----------



## Tapion (May 12, 2014)

and then gai dies right after...


----------



## LineageCold (May 12, 2014)

Yamamto cleaves him in half.


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 12, 2014)

Gai can easily solo the entire Bleach verse, he is above any top tier in Narutoverse. He almost killed Juudara, who easily tanked Naruto's Bijuu Rasengan, that cut in half a God tree. Too much of a stomp.


----------



## Aphelion (May 12, 2014)

I'm getting the impression that eight gates guy might win this, but I'm still not sure.  We need at least ten more posts of people saying he stomps.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> I'm getting the impression that eight gates guy might win this, but I'm still not sure.  We need at least ten more posts of people saying he stomps.



you sure that'd be enough?


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

The answers in this thread are retarded. 

Stop measuring the battles in DC

Yamamoto can use bankai before guy can get into the 8th gate. 
Let's be real, Guy isn't surviving 15 million degrees base mode or 8th gate mode. He'd get burned to a crisp before even reaching him.


----------



## Aphelion (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> The answers in this thread are retarded.
> 
> Stop measuring the battles in DC
> 
> ...



Heat is energy, energy is DC.


The fifteen million degrees alone are not enough to burn someone who can tank attacks that can destroy continents.  We have nukes that get close to that temperature(albiet for a very short time)


----------



## Sablés (May 12, 2014)

ZnT's heat's efficacy would have more to do with Gai's durability than what he can dish out

Not touching that with a planet-sized pole.


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Heat is energy, energy is DC.
> 
> 
> The fifteen million degrees alone are not enough to burn someone who can tank attacks that can destroy continents.  We have nukes that get close to that temperature(albiet for a very short time)



That's silly. You're measuring yama's DC off of AoE when his ability doesn't work like that. 

You can take punches but not have enough heat resistance. 
This happens all the time in Naruto and many other series. 

This isn't real life we're talking about here. That's the problem with some of these arguments.

You can't honestly be telling me that I can throw Guy into the sun and he won't be scratched.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2014)

He's not being thrown into the sun though, it's just an old geezer that's as hot as the sun, the energy levels are incomparable. Not like it matters since Gai's flames of youth burn hotter that


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

The Juubi was being burned by amaterasu. 
That alone should make the real world logic you guys are using invalid.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> The Juubi was being burned by amaterasu.
> That alone should make the real world logic you guys are using invalid.



The databook states amatersu burns hotter than the sun.


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> The databook states amatersu burns hotter than the sun.



light speed haku >>


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> light speed haku >>



Only in the mirrors.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> light speed haku >>


I really am willing to do a ban request yama threads
Heat energy=/= heat
A nuke= 10 millions degrees
Yama= 15 millions
bijjudama>>>>>>>>>> a nuke
Period, I'm not doing this shit again. 
Here, all your answers:


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I really am willing to do a ban request yama threads
> Heat energy=/= heat
> A nuke= 10 millions degrees
> Yama= 15 millions
> ...



I don't feel like clicking and reading those. 

Like I said, the fact that the juubi was getting burned by amaterasu debunks these claims. This is fiction. 

The mangaka aren't scientists. 
Don't equate real life to a series that defies it.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 12, 2014)

your never gonna win the debate man, and your not a scientist either.all of guys stats are massively superior. he stomps.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> I don't feel like clicking and reading those.
> 
> Like I said, the fact that the juubi was getting burned by amaterasu debunks these claims. This is fiction.
> 
> ...


The fact juubi was burnt by amaterasu means jack when he was not nearly badly injured by it, and casually catches amaterasu flames many times in the same fight 
Mangaka being or not scientists mean nothing when obd core basically is, and base our whole fight system on calculation, be gentle to log out if you disagree with it.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> Guy isn't surviving 15 million degrees base mode or 8th gate mode. He'd get burned to a crisp before even reaching him.





Squarepants Spongebob said:


> You can take punches but not have enough heat resistance.
> This happens all the time in Naruto and many other series.


It never ends.

Oh for fuck's sake, Nesha.
Go be a nazi somewhere else.


----------



## Aphelion (May 12, 2014)

You would still need to have a pretty liberal definition of the word scientist


----------



## Sablés (May 12, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> It never ends.



This is one case where you can't blame the noobs since most authors in fiction don't account for heat this way. you have fuckers like Toriko shitting his pants at Star capping out at 1000c when he should by all accounts hit much harder.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> This is one case where you can't blame the noobs since most authors in fiction don't account for heat this way. you have fuckers like Toriko shitting his pants at Star capping out at 1000c when he should by all accounts hit much harder.


I suppose you're right
Still is extremely annoying tho


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> The fact juubi was burnt by amaterasu means jack when he was not nearly badly injured by it, and casually catches amaterasu flames many times in the same fight
> Mangaka being or not scientists mean nothing when obd core basically is, and base our whole fight system on calculation, be gentle to log out if you disagree with it.



It wasn't badly injured because it separated itself from it derp.

Your obd calculation statement crap is retarded. You can't blatantly ignore shit that happened in favor of your shit calculations. 
From an actual perspective and not an Obd one, what I said still stands.

And no. This place is for debating. 
If everything you guys do is decided on who has the highest calced DC and no one is able to disagree with it then close this part of the forums. Shut it down since its so totally worthless.

And Sables gave a perfect example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## CheshireAnbu (May 12, 2014)

If Gai doesn't start out in 8 gates then Yamato has a chance, but if not then Yamato's dead without even blinking.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> It wasn't badly injured because it separated itself from it derp.
> 
> Your obd calculation statement crap is retarded. You can't blatantly ignore shit that happened in favor of your shit calculations.
> From an actual perspective and not an Obd one, what I said still stands.
> ...



I understand where you're going with this but this is the obd and we by calcs and by you're logic Amatersu burns hotter than the sun for seven days and nights.


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I understand where you're going with this but this is the obd and we by calcs and by you're logic Amatersu burns hotter than the sun for seven days and nights.



But the calcs can't ignore the fact that guy can be burned by heat less than the sun. 
The people who use the calcs to debate make that argument. 

It's just like saying that a  bijuu can't be cut by anything less than what was calced despite the bijuu being cut by regular blades several times throughout the series. 

BTW, how did I imply that amaterasu is hotter than the sun?


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> But the calcs can't ignore the fact that guy can be burned by heat less than the sun.
> The people who use the calcs to debate make that argument.
> 
> It's just like saying that a  bijuu can't be cut by anything less than what was calced despite the bijuu being cut by regular blades several times throughout the series.
> ...



You didn't but you are going by what the manga says and in the Naruto databook that's what it says about Amatersu.


----------



## Squarepants Spongebob (May 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You didn't but you are going by what the manga says and in the Naruto databook that's what it says about Amatersu.



The manga is as factual as you can get. 

The data books are filled with plot holes and inconsistencies that contradict the manga.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2014)

It really doesn't matter though.

Mach 24,000+ with casual exaton+ attacks > mach 29+ small country suicide


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> The manga is as factual as you can get.
> 
> The data books are filled with plot holes and inconsistencies that contradict the manga.



The manga has plotholes aswell so yeah.


----------



## tkpirate (May 12, 2014)

Starraver said:


> They both die, resulting in a draw.



no,if you're able to kill a character then die on your own,that means you have won the fight,


----------



## Rivers (May 13, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> no,if you're able to kill a character then die on your own,that means you have won the fight,



If Guy kills Yamamoto in bankai, then his control of his flames will be no more...and his dimension destroying bankai will errupt in Guy's face....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 13, 2014)

Rivers said:


> If Guy kills Yamamoto in bankai, then his control of his flames will be no more...*and his dimension destroying bankai will errupt in Guy's face....*



His what?


----------



## tkpirate (May 13, 2014)

Rivers said:


> If Guy kills Yamamoto in bankai, then his control of his flames will be no more...and his dimension destroying bankai will errupt in Guy's face....



well,2 Teratons can't destroy a dimension.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> well,2 Teratons can't destroy a dimension.



Depends on the size of the dimension.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It really doesn't matter though.
> 
> Mach 24,000+ with casual exaton+ attacks > mach 29+ small country suicide



If Gai were actually exatons, *he'd have punched Madara out the other side of the planet,* something that did not happen.

Do I need to remind you Gai was thinking of going Eighth Gate *for "only" five standard Bijuu Dama?*

Plus, unless Gai has heat immunity upward to *15 million degrees* - there's a difference between "hotter than the sun" and "as hot as the sun's core" - coming into physical contact with Yamamoto is tantamount to suicide.  

Not even the Evening Elephant would work - air would turn to plasma from coming into contact with something that hot.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> If Gai were actually exatons, *he'd have punched Madara out the other side of the planet,* something that did not happen.



And if anyone in bleach had building level striking power they'd be hitting people into space. 



Catalyst75 said:


> Do I need to remind you Gai was thinking of going Eighth Gate *for "only" five standard Bijuu Dama?*



The seventh gate was below what was necessary to deal with BBs, so I really don't see you're point.



Catalyst75 said:


> Not even the Evening Elephant would work - air would turn to plasma from coming into contact with something that hot.



So instead of air he'd have plasma with exaton force behind it smashing into him. What a great alternative.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> If Gai were actually exatons, *he'd have punched Madara out the other side of the planet,* something that did not happen.
> 
> Do I need to remind you Gai was thinking of going Eighth Gate *for "only" five standard Bijuu Dama?*
> 
> ...



Gai is outclassed by Bijuu Damas even in the Seventh Gate, he's fast enough to avoid them but they completely outclass him in regards to DC.

If he damaged Juudara who is > Juubito who can tank his own exaton Bijuu Damas, then that's enough to have exaton punches. It's the same shit as DBZ characters tanking planet busters but then getting hurt by punches, it's because those punches are > the blasts they tanked.

As long as his durability is > the energy created by the heat, he has no issues.


----------



## Tapion (May 13, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> no,if you're able to kill a character then die on your own,that means you have won the fight,



they both die...


can gai tank yama-g's bankai blast?


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2014)

yes, yes he can.............. can we end this shitty topic.. Yama's bankai is not strong enough to damage someone with exaton durability... seriously heat is just a form of energy... it isn't hax, it doesn't ignore durability, it doesn't do shit to things that can sustain energy higher than it can release..


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> So instead of air he'd have plasma with exaton force behind it smashing into him. What a great alternative.



Air expands when heated.  It'd turn into plasma long before hitting 15 million degrees, and its density by that point would be reduced to a near-vacuum.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

Out of curiosity, how long would the air take to do that?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Air expands when heated.  It'd turn into plasma long before hitting 15 million degrees, and its density by that point would be reduced to a near-vacuum.



then like he said, Yamamoto gets blasted by Plasma


----------



## tkpirate (May 13, 2014)

Starraver said:


> can gai tank yama-g's bankai blast?



yes,he can.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Out of curiosity, how long would the air take to do that?



Air density in general is related to temperature.  

There's a formula for it, so you can try it out if you want.

It's getting late where I am, so I need to get some sleep.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 13, 2014)

Anything facing guy is just a fodder target while he is in the 8th gate. Even with somebody like madara all he could do was just scream and try to defend while it was happening.

Yamamato does not have the durability to fend off or survive eight gates tremendous power and speed.

As for the whole death or tie thing it depends on the suicidal move. C0 by deidara is a example of when you would have a draw since both fighters lives end at the same time. With suicidal techs like the eighth gate of death however if your take your foe out before death it's your victory death in the future or not.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 13, 2014)

Gai's durability is in exatons range? From what feat?


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2014)

not breaking his bones while punching/kicking Madara who has exaton durability...


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 13, 2014)

Bad Wolf said:


> Gai's durability is in exatons range? From what feat?


By being physically stronger than Madara, who's physically stronger than Juubito, who can destroy a barrier that can tank exaton attacks by standing up.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 13, 2014)

Squarepants Spongebob said:


> But the calcs can't ignore the fact that guy can be burned by heat less than the sun.
> The people who use the calcs to debate make that argument.
> 
> It's just like saying that a  bijuu can't be cut by anything less than what was calced despite *the bijuu being cut by regular blades several times throughout the series.*
> ...



Go back and read Orochimaru vs Naruto.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 13, 2014)

But that's not durability


----------



## tkpirate (May 13, 2014)

Bad Wolf said:


> But that's not durability



if you're able to destroy something with only physical power that means you have same amount of durability too.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 13, 2014)

> if you're able to destroy something with only physical power that means you have same amount of durability too.


In real life, yes. But in fiction it's not always the same, and even so... 
*Spoiler*: __ 







This was the effect to his body. The durability isn't the same of his strenght


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2014)

you know that was his ultimate attack.... He did hit madara before that and didn't break his bone... picking 1 page of him breaking his bone when you have more than 5 pages of him hitting madara with no problem at all... seriously you guys love nitpicking.. That scene also just prove that he and madara has equal durability.. since madara also broke his rib from Gai's attack


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 13, 2014)

No, he was dying even before that scan, his body was hurting from the start. With the gate we've only seen a boost of strenght and speed, I don't remember any durability change. But maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 13, 2014)

You're wrong.


----------



## tkpirate (May 13, 2014)

Bad Wolf said:


> In real life, yes. But in fiction it's not always the same, and even so...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


well,this is OBD,people here apply real world logic to fiction to quantify the feats.also Gai actually did more damage to Madara with that attack,than to himself.half of Madara's upper body went missing.also Gai was having sone pain due to using gates.not because of him hitting Madara.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

Bad Wolf said:


> No, he was dying even before that scan, his body was hurting from the start. With the gate we've only seen a boost of strenght and speed, I don't remember any durability change. But maybe I'm wrong



He was dying because of the gates, not because he was punching Madara.

And yes, we have seen a durability change, unless you think he can tank the afternoon tiger in base.


----------



## Hardcore (May 13, 2014)

> inserts amaterasu couldn't burn samurai armor argument 

still made juubi drop btw


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> > inserts amaterasu couldn't burn samurai armor argument
> 
> still made juubi drop btw



Juubi was already pinned to the ground.


----------



## Piecesis (May 13, 2014)

Guy stomps and dies shortly after. GG.


----------



## LineageCold (May 13, 2014)

Yamamato breathes in Gai's direction .



GG.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (May 13, 2014)

Gai wins this low diff!!


----------



## Vicotex (May 13, 2014)

night  gai's flame is hotter than yammG's bankai


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> night  gai's flame is hotter than yammG's bankai



Why's that?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 13, 2014)

I didn't even read any of the posts in these 4 pages but I assume by the fact it reached 4 pages that you're having the " Temperature =/= Energy " talk with someone who said " lolGuy gets melted ", and you guys are explaining that what counts for durability is energy not temperature, right ?

Why every Yamamoto thread ends on someone having to explain concepts ? I remeber when I made a freaking huge wall text for explanation .


----------



## Tapion (May 13, 2014)

Bad wolf is right gates does not increase durability and I don't think it was ever stated to do so...in universe at least iirc.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

Starraver said:


> Bad wolf is right gates does not increase durability and I don't think it was ever stated to do so...in universe at least iirc.



It doesn't need to be stated to do so. Gai has to be durable enough to withstand the force of his own punches otherwise his arms would blow off the first time he hit someone with a punch.


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2014)

What waka said...  

You need to either be as strong as what you are punching or stronger to not break your arm...

basically fist meets wall, If your fist is weaker than the wall then you'll probably break it before even putting a dent on the wall you are punching...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 13, 2014)

Not only his arms, but his entire body, let's say he has only Hirudora durability, that's what ? City level ?

If his arms had energy of fucking exaton in it he would evaporate . It's Newton's Third Law .


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2014)

Er whatever those things should be common sense anyway we don't need to type every detail for them to understand such basic concepts...


----------



## Tapion (May 13, 2014)

Eh, I already knew that from the getgo...didn't need a banwagon of people to answer it for me...


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2014)

Starraver said:


> Bad wolf is right gates does not increase durability and I don't think it was ever stated to do so...in universe at least iirc.





LazyWaka said:


> It doesn't need to be stated to do so. Gai has to be durable enough to withstand the force of his own punches otherwise his arms would blow off the first time he hit someone with a punch.



This is where things turn contradictory.

Gai has been injured by far less than Exatons, and the Eight Gates have not been stated to increase one's durability, but the claim is that he has Exaton durability purely from scaling his physical strength *to an explosion.*

That said, why was the 24K+ mach speed for Naruto accepted?  The Bijuu Dama's travel time to the HQ took far longer than 10 seconds.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> This is where things turn contradictory.
> 
> Gai has been injured by far less than Exatons, and the Eight Gates have not been stated to increase one's durability, but the claim is that he has Exaton durability purely from scaling his physical strength *to an explosion.*
> 
> That said, why was the 24K+ mach speed for Naruto accepted?  The Bijuu Dama's travel time to the HQ took far longer than 10 seconds.


The stone didn't 
And debrii freefall says otherwise.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 13, 2014)

Using real world logic in manga will only cause problems. 

We all know if itachi sent a fire ball at gai and it hit of course, his ass would get roasted, and itachis katon is not 15 million degrees. 

Regardless I dont really care as Gai moves so face he distorts time, he kicks the old man into the next multiverse.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> The stone didn't
> And debrii freefall says otherwise.



What debris free-fall?

*checks Flutter's calc*
-_-

Seriously?  How was something so flimsy accepted?  Shouldn't a more solid method be looked into instead of whatever the hell that is supposed to be?

There was one time where a calc for Naruto going up the tree was timed based on the length of Kakashi and Obito's conversation, yes?  

The same can be done for the conversation between the Shinobi at the HQ and Shukaku and Inochi's conversation with their children.  We know conversations with the Mind Connection technique take place at the same rate as normal conversations, after all.


----------



## Zeno (May 13, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone could link me to the Gain calcs?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Gai has been injured by far less than Exatons, and the Eight Gates have not been stated to increase one's durability, but the claim is that he has Exaton durability purely from scaling his physical strength *to an explosion.*



What proof do you have that it doesn't increase his durability?

Nevermind the fucker seemed to have taken a hit or two from juubidara during the off panel part of the battle going from his bruises.



Catalyst75 said:


> What debris free-fall?
> 
> *checks Flutter's calc*
> -_-
> ...



Whats flimsy about it?


----------



## LineageCold (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> What debris free-fall?
> 
> *checks Flutter's calc*
> -_-
> ...




Every time you post, it seems that ur getting lower & much more desperate in hopes to nitpick anything naruto related.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> What debris free-fall?
> 
> *checks Flutter's calc*
> -_-
> ...


We can't,  debrii freefall is an equation it has not flimsy about 
We can't assume that conversation took the time it seemed to take cuz they are superhumans and the situation urgued. 
We don't assume Timeframes which can't be assumed like this. 
Using the same logic someone can say the message was sent at Inoichi's speed (at minimun mach 14+) which will boost the calc to above light speed (and no, that can't be done)


----------



## Regicide (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> What debris free-fall?
> 
> *checks Flutter's calc*
> -_-
> ...


Are you seriously arguing the validity of using freefall as a timeframe in calcs?


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> What debris free-fall?
> 
> *checks Flutter's calc*
> -_-
> ...



And yet again another poster who talks bad of flutter's calcs while he isn't here and you know better atleast unlike homestuck.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 13, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> And yet again another poster who talks bad of flutter's calcs while he isn't here and you know better atleast unlike homestuck.


Damned moment when I had to log out and come back only 20 hours after to found out 10 pages of cancer 
Anyway,@ catalist you really can argue against anything you want, but absolutely never against a freaking equation being used to fulfill its goals.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Are you seriously arguing the validity of using freefall as a timeframe in calcs?



How about the assumption that the 'debris' between when the Juubi fired the Bijuu Dama and when the Bomb hit HQ was the same debris without solid evidence?


*Spoiler*: __ 











Flutter's calc operated under the assumption that there was still some 'debris' in the air by the time the Juubi's Bijuu Bomb hit the HQ, *but the very next page has the area around the Juubi's head free from any debris.*


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 14, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> This is where things turn contradictory.
> 
> Gai has been injured by far less than Exatons, and the Eight Gates have not been stated to increase one's durability, but the claim is that he has Exaton durability purely from scaling his physical strength.


Show me one manga panel, just one manga panel, where any powerup has been said to increase durability.

That's right, you can't. Doesn't mean durability doesn't increase, does it?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 14, 2014)

There's a character statement for that?
Doesn't matter, tho. You get my point.


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

It wasn't a character statement it just showed that he is durable enough to not get hurt by spike rocks...


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> And yet again another poster who talks bad of flutter's calcs while he isn't here and you know better atleast unlike homestuck.





iwandesu said:


> Damned moment when I had to log out and come back only 20 hours after to found out 10 pages of cancer
> Anyway,@ catalist you really can argue against anything you want, but absolutely never against a freaking equation being used to fulfill its goals.



talking shit about people in random threads because they tell you how retarded it is to believe kakashi can destroy 56 cities with one punch just because some retarded calc said so

the problem with "equations" is if somebody like fluttershy flashes some numbers around and pretends they know what they're talking about, people with simple minds tend to just trust them cause they're not able to understand the shit in the first place so they can't ever possibly hope to see what's wrong with it

356468467467569

look guys i wrote some numbers.. this proves gai can eat the sun and then fart it out with enough force to bfr yamamoto from the solar system

gg, ttyl


----------



## tkpirate (May 14, 2014)

Kakashi can't destroy 56 cities.so stop trolling.


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

He doesn't know the difference between a piercing damage and an AoE damage..

Or it could be worst He probably doesn't know or cannot grasp the concept of it, so he ain't really trolling, he probably just one of those ignorant masses from the remnants of the old OBD.


----------



## tkpirate (May 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> He doesn't know the difference between a piercing damage and an AoE damage..
> 
> Or it could be worst He probably doesn't know or cannot grasp the concept of it, so he ain't really trolling just being ignorant.



yeah,it's probably a combination of both.


----------



## Vicotex (May 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> He doesn't know the difference between a piercing damage and an AoE damage..
> 
> Or it could be worst He probably doesn't know or cannot grasp the concept of it, so he ain't really trolling, he probably just one of those ignorant masses from the *remnants of the old OBD.*



OBD2008. MvC offspring


----------



## Katou (May 14, 2014)

He Punches his Lungs . .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Welp it's pretty clear guy ends it with EE or NG wonder when this will get the locking it needs.


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

don't expect anything getting lock until someone message modbat we don't have any active mods.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 14, 2014)

Ah a shame well hopefully no wise guy try to breathe life back into it with annoying complaining...otherwise known as "debating" here.


----------



## Vicotex (May 14, 2014)

Lets go n protest for new mods


----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2014)

How about lets get rid of all the trash in here


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 14, 2014)

I support you, Byrd.


----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2014)

Step 1: mod me
Step 2: watch me destroygive this place life
Step 3: ??????
Step 4: All is well with the world


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 14, 2014)

Tell us what step 3 is, you schniving bastard.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 14, 2014)

Clearly step 3 is ban vico.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> Kakashi can't destroy 56 cities.so stop trolling.



Speaking of which, Kakashi was significantly nerfed when he had the Sharingan ripped out of his eye.

Not only has he permanently lost Kamui, *but the capacity to use Chidori*.  Remember what was said back in the old days of Naruto?  That the speed at which Chidori had to be performed caused tunnel vision-like effect which allows the enemy to easily counter it?

Quite literally, Kakashi was *MADE* by the Sharingan that Obito gave him.  Without it, he'd never have been as great a Ninja as he was.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Speaking of which, Kakashi was significantly nerfed when he had the Sharingan ripped out of his eye.
> 
> Not only has he permanently lost Kamui, *but the capacity to use Chidori*.  Remember what was said back in the old days of Naruto?  That the speed at which Chidori had to be performed caused tunnel vision-like effect which allows the enemy to easily counter it?
> 
> Quite literally, Kakashi was *MADE* by the Sharingan that Obito gave him.  Without it, he'd never have been as great a Ninja as he was.



Kakashi doesn't use Chidori, he uses the improved version: Raikiri which is silent and somewhat more powerful. It's true that Kakashi wouldn't be as good of a ninja without his sharingan, but he rarely uses jutsu he's copied and can still use Raikiri


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2014)

He can still do it, he did it in part one against Orchimaru when he thought Orchimaru was going to do something but he didn't.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Speaking of which, Kakashi was significantly nerfed when he had the Sharingan ripped out of his eye.
> 
> Not only has he permanently lost Kamui, *but the capacity to use Chidori*.  Remember what was said back in the old days of Naruto?  That the speed at which Chidori had to be performed caused tunnel vision-like effect which allows the enemy to easily counter it?
> 
> Quite literally, Kakashi was *MADE* by the Sharingan that Obito gave him.  Without it, he'd never have been as great a Ninja as he was.


Don't be ignorant,  he can use it. 
He only will not be able to perform as good as he performed before,  due to lacking sharingan precognition.  He can use it and likely would at lame ranges


----------



## Zeno (May 14, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> talking shit about people in random threads because they tell you how retarded it is to believe kakashi can destroy 56 cities with one punch just because some retarded calc said so
> 
> the problem with "equations" is if somebody like fluttershy flashes some numbers around and pretends they know what they're talking about, people with simple minds tend to just trust them cause they're not able to understand the shit in the first place so they can't ever possibly hope to see what's wrong with it
> 
> ...



Somehow I don't think that's exactly how calcs work. You must always keep in mind the margin of error, but then again, all experiments have it.


----------



## TheGloryXros (May 14, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kakashi doesn't use Chidori, he uses the improved version: Raikiri which is silent and somewhat more powerful. It's true that Kakashi wouldn't be as good of a ninja without his sharingan, but he rarely uses jutsu he's copied.



Lightning Blade is silent?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> Lightning Blade is silent?



compared to Chidori it only makes static-y noises at most, Chidori makes loud-ass bird noises


----------



## TheGloryXros (May 14, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> compared to Chidori it only makes static-y noises at most, Chidori makes loud-ass bird noises



How do you tell? Cuz I dont quite think the Anime's a reliable way of judging that...and I'm asking just cuz I dont remember that ever being said in the Manga.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> How do you tell? Cuz I dont quite think the Anime's a reliable way of judging that...and I'm asking just cuz I dont remember that ever being said in the Manga.



I believe they only mentioned the Chidori making noises and being called that for that reason, while Raikiri is called as such because Kakashi cut a lightning bolt with it apparently. There isn't exactly anything saying Raikiri does or doesn't make the noises though it still produces the tunnel vision weakness when used while running just like Chidori. Raikiri is noted to be a stronger and more concentrated attack though, thus it has an S ranking instead of an A ranking


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> How do you tell? Cuz I dont quite think the Anime's a reliable way of judging that...and I'm asking just cuz I dont remember that ever being said in the Manga.


The sufix differ and only Chidori was stated to do an huge ass sound which goes for its name (thousand of bird)


----------



## TheGloryXros (May 14, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I believe they only mentioned the Chidori making noises and being called that for that reason, while Raikiri is called as such because Kakashi cut a lightning bolt with it apparently. There isn't exactly anything saying Raikiri does or doesn't make the noises though it still produces the tunnel vision weakness when used while running just like Chidori. Raikiri is noted to be a stronger and more concentrated attack though, thus it has an S ranking instead of an A ranking



From what I remember, the two are pretty much the same thing, except that Lightning Blade is simply the name Kakashi gave it after mastering the Chidori & getting to the point where he could cut a lightning bolt, as well as offsetting the tunnel vision problem w/ his Sharingan. (Which is only legend as far as we know...)

I'd assume Lightning Blade's stronger though. But as for the sound, I really dont see any evidence of it being different from Chidori.


----------



## Hamaru (May 15, 2014)

There has never been a moment where Gai has had to deal with the type of heat Yama-ji produces.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 15, 2014)

Hamaru said:


> There has never been a moment where Gai has had to deal with the type of heat Yama-ji produces.


Gai punches generate worthy energy to make the enterity of the bleach verse cry, he tanked the newtons 3rd law on his face which alone is giving him way more " fire resistance feats " than yama ever showed. 
GG.


----------



## Regicide (May 15, 2014)

Hamaru said:


> There has never been a moment where Gai has had to deal with the type of heat Yama-ji produces.


Heat is just energy.

It's imparted in a different way, but a given number of joules of heat energy is little different than the same number of joules of kinetic energy or what have you in terms of destructive power.

Kind of why they're measured using the same units.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2014)

Hamaru said:


> There has never been a moment where Gai has had to deal with the type of heat Yama-ji produces.



Comparing Yama's heat to Gai's flames of youth is like comparing a match to a red giant


----------



## LightspeedLanza (May 16, 2014)

Ignoring the Bleach speed downplay (idk why you guys aren't equalizing speed), shikai Yama takes this comfortably

The heat Yamamoto produces is above Narutoverse, sorry to burst your bubbles. As for current Gai, he's barely island level (Yamamoto is at that level in base).


----------



## Byrd (May 16, 2014)

Actually to be honest, Gai is probably hotter than Yama


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Heat is just energy.
> 
> *It's imparted in a different way*, but a given number of joules of heat energy is little different than the same number of joules of kinetic energy or what have you in terms of destructive power.
> 
> Kind of why they're measured using the same units.



Isn't that the point of the whole heat energy vs kinetic energy debate?  They are imparted in different ways, which means that how they would relate to durability should also be different.  Unless a character has an ability that gives them some form of heat resistance, they will still be affected by extreme heat, no matter their durability.

In regards to Yamamoto, the temperatures put out by his Bankai techniques go to the furthest extremes.  There is not a single form of matter that could come into contact with something as hot as the Sun's core and not be reduced to a cloud of plasma.

Just look at Kyokujitsujin - all of the heat of his flames is concentrated along the edges of Zanka no Tachi.  As we saw in the fight with Royd, that amount of heat completely blew away/atomized whatever the blade came into contact with, and Tenchi Kaijin went straight through Royd's Blut - which we know gives Quincy a degree of heat resistance - and atomized his body where it hit him.

Same goes for Zanjitsu Gokui.  Royd's Spirit Weapon was completely erased when it came into contact with the invisible technique, and the Spirit Weapon's blade most likely shares a similar composition to steel, given the reishi particles were shaped into a solid form.

So I think that the argument of split durability could be divided into these categories - 

*physical durability* vs *heat resistance*.

Gai hasn't shown the heat resistance to withstand any temperatures at the levels Yamamoto puts out when in Bankai.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 16, 2014)

Go home, you're drunk.

Bankai Yamamoto vs Mem Aleph. Heat bypass durability after all
Amirite guys?


----------



## Regicide (May 16, 2014)

What?

No, there's no such fucking thing as split durability. The same amount of energy in a different form is not magically going to start damaging things well beyond its destructive power at the scale we typically talk about.

Do we have to repeat this debate every time there's a Yama thread?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 16, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Do we have to repeat this debate every time there's a Yama thread?


Yes, it's a tradition.
Respect the cancer's culture, you uncultured swine.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 16, 2014)

Now,  this is overannoying. 
We should ban yama threads or at least make heat=/=energy one of obd fallacies.
This is just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Tacocat (May 16, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> We should ban yama threads or at least make heat=/=energy one of obd fallacies.



Or we could ban Catalyst from Bleach threads. And blogs, for that matter. that would rectify a good portion of the trouble.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 16, 2014)

Cooly said:


> No,we should ban Catalyst from Bleach threads. And blogs, for that matter.


I'm okay with overwanking being a measurement for bans too 
Is just that every time yama fight this shit happens. (Though, we indeed shouldn't waste a decent fighter of Bleachverse like this. )


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 16, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Bankai Yamamoto vs Mem Aleph. Heat bypass durability after all
> Amirite guys?



I can make this thread if you want. 

Of course, I can't guarantee its survival.


----------



## Ryo Shiki (May 16, 2014)

Draw. One glance at each other and they 'll respect each other's manliness and agree not to fight.

Guy rapes though.


----------



## U mad bro (May 17, 2014)

Gai dies more times than he can actually win this fight.  The only chance of him winning resulting in him using a move he never uses. Which in turn kills him. I personally don't view a suicidal move a win.


----------



## Vicotex (May 17, 2014)

U mad bro said:


> Gai dies more times than he can actually win this fight.  The only chance of him winning resulting in him using a move he never uses. Which in turn kills him. I personally don't view a suicidal move a win.



did i just quote your post?
You must be dreaming. A single punch from 8gated gai is enough to grant him victory. Not to talk about speed blitz or night mode...


----------



## Nikushimi (May 29, 2014)

It basically goes like this:

If Gai doesn't open any Gates, he gets one-shotted.

If Gai doesn't open the 8th Gate, he loses.

If Gai opens the 8th Gate before Yama-jii releases Bankai, the old man gets one-shotted and Gai dies after from opening the 8th Gate.

If Gai opens the 8th Gate around the same time as Yama-jii releases Bankai, they might kill each other if Gai isn't incinerated before he can hit Yama-jii.

Without more detailed intel on each other, I'm inclined to believe that Gai would stick with no higher than the 7th Gate (to not die) while Yama-jii would avoid using Bankai (because lolKubo didn't even have him use it when fighting motherfucking Aizen, of all people). Shikai Yama-jii might take a beating but is ultimately resilient enough to weather it; Gai, on the other hand, gets severely burned and probably succumbs to a combination of heatstroke and his own exhaustion with the Gates open.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 29, 2014)

What was Yama's DC without suicide again?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What was Yama's DC without suicide again?


There was a 3 digit gigaton calc.  (not sure if it was either an old suicide calc or not)


----------



## Vicotex (May 30, 2014)

That 3digit Gt calc if from gremmy's meteor


----------



## Iwandesu (May 30, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> That 3digit Gt calc if from gremmy's meteor


Nah,  it was stronger. (Like 700 gigatons or something by these lines)
likely was an old suicide calc for him.


----------



## Vicotex (May 30, 2014)

That shit was debunked, he was later scaled to FGT ink, which is 2Tt iirc


----------



## DarknessHiei (May 30, 2014)

If Yamamoto begin with his Bankai, he can win. Otherwise, Guy with 8? Gate would stomp him and Gotei 13.


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

please explain to me how gai has exaton durability when EVERYBODY in naruto can be killed by random a kunai? Yamato is (was) the strongest captain in the gotei 13 which means he outclassed everyone in strength, speed, and the like..Also if gai gets close to that man he dies. The bleach verse outclasses the naruto verse in speed and its really no argument (unless you guys forgot about 5 seconds) and regardless the bleach verse techniques are so broken it doesn't matter if they have more destructive powers or not.... lol this is ridiculous


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:
			
		

> please explain to me how gai has exaton durability when EVERYBODY in naruto can be killed by random a kunai?



The same reason being able to hammer a nail into an oak tree doesn't change the fact it can handle your car wrapping around it just fine. You wouldn't argue the tree to stop being car-level then, now would you?


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

Ok... Let' use an example someone with that type of durability would be strong enough to tank bullets let alone kunais.. even still unless anyone actually.believes that any naruto chars are strong enough to contend with dbz chars physically then that point is moot do you guys know how much an exaton of damage would do?.. half the earth would be destroyed by punches.. something not even the dbz chars and some comic book chats can do... One of the dumbest things I've ever read


----------



## Regicide (May 31, 2014)

Are we really going back to the collateral damage argument?


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 31, 2014)

Hey Regicide, isn't collateral damage a non-issue because lolfiction? Or is there some actual physics behind that (which I wouldn't begin to understand so don't bother explaining)?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> please explain to me how gai has exaton durability when* EVERYBODY in naruto can be killed by random a kunai? *Yamato is (was) the strongest captain in the gotei 13 which means he outclassed everyone in strength, speed, and the like..Also if gai gets close to that man he dies. The bleach verse outclasses the naruto verse in speed and its really no argument (unless you guys forgot about 5 seconds) and regardless the bleach verse techniques are so broken it doesn't matter if they have more destructive powers or not.... lol this is ridiculous


No sm characters are being hurted by random kunais. (You do realise that many characters tanked way worst hurted, like madara katons, and kyuubi slaps)
Reactions are the word of god. you don't need to run at relativistic to react to relativistic speed.  Gai rapes the enterity of bleach verse cuz he has both reactions and speed to outrun juudara reactions.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (May 31, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> No sm characters are being hurted by random kunais.



Oh yeah, I forgot about SM Naruto falling on sharp cliffs. And here I was spending a half an hour trying to come up with a clever analogy.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Ok... Let' use an example someone with that type of durability would be strong enough to tank bullets let alone kunais.. even still unless anyone actually.believes that any naruto chars are strong enough to contend with dbz chars physically then that point is moot do you guys know how much an exaton of damage would do?.. half the earth would be destroyed by punches.. something not even the dbz chars and some comic book chats can do... One of the dumbest things I've ever read


You do realise that colateral damage is ignored due to lol fiction and dbz characters have yotattons punches right? Due to breaking the bones of large planet level+ durability characters and all.


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

Black zetsu just put his hand through the strongest char in the series pain stuck RODS through sm naruto... And sm jiraiya... Narutos chackra cloak has the durability of which gai is neither sm nor has the durability of such and even still chars and techniques with better durability feats than he has  been smashed through brute force.. of which yamato is packing.. but I'm curious show gai tanking.. pretty much anything worth a damn? Let alone something ae hot ae 10 million degrees..


----------



## Regicide (May 31, 2014)

Oh look, more bullshit about not understanding how temperature works.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Black zetsu just put his hand through the strongest char in the series pain stuck RODS through sm naruto... And sm jiraiya... Narutos chackra cloak has the durability of which gai is neither sm nor has the durability of such and even still chars and techniques with better durability feats than he has  been smashed through brute force.. of which yamato is packing.. but I'm curious show gai tanking.. pretty much anything worth a damn? Let alone something ae hot ae 10 million degrees..


You do realise a nuke has millions of degrees, right? (and that heat=/= energy)
>black zetsu is Kaguya servant, he never was defeated nor fought seriously and even captured a bijju, He just turned into another god tier. 
>chackra rods being used by superhuman characters and made for an unknown material. (Not a good example)
> gai tanked the shockwave of his own punch (did you missed newtons 3rd law on middle school physics classes? )


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

Lmfaooooooopo what? Where did you get this from please provide scans, data a or anything that even suggests this beside baseless speculation. Gohan goten trunks and piccolo were killed when the earth exploded.. and those were some of the strongest chars in the series (ie gohan).. yet they couldn't tank it.. if they had that type of punching power.. every time those chara fought a planet would be destroyed let alone that those chars have punched the earth before.. stop making stuff up please


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 31, 2014)

_Jesus Fucking Christ._ Not the _magical_ heat bullshit again.


----------



## Regicide (May 31, 2014)

Like fucking clockwork.


----------



## Source (May 31, 2014)

> pain stuck RODS through sm naruto



Pain has superhuman strength.

and those are hardly your average "rods"... 

Pretty sure they're durable enough to tank an arrow coated in black flames from EMS Sasuke's Susano'o.



> Black zetsu just put his hand through the strongest char in the series



No, Obito being controlled by Black Zetsu did that. Obito stole some power from Madara shortly after he was posessed by BZ. Enough to create a staff shaped Gudoudama and gain a significant power boost. Enough to block multiple assaults from Madara's Gudoudama.

And we don't even know how strong BZ is.



> unless you guys forgot about 5 seconds



What about them? 



> but I'm curious show gai tanking.. pretty much anything worth a damn?



He can tank something on the level of Night Elephant since his arm didn't break when he landed a direct hit with it. NE is far above V2 Juubi's Bijuudamas which make mountains look like specs of dust.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Lmfaooooooopo what? Where did you get this from please provide scans, data a or anything that even suggests this beside baseless speculation. Gohan goten trunks and piccolo were killed when the earth exploded.. and those were some of the strongest chars in the series (ie gohan).. yet they couldn't tank it.. if they had that type of punching power.. every time those chara fought a planet would be destroyed let alone that those chars have punched the earth before.. stop making stuff up please


Do you really want it? 
no problems

Planet namek gbe. (The same which Freeza destroyed)

(Energy output of vegeta planet destruction)

(Namek destruction calc, Freeza survived to it)
And yet you have this. 
[YOUTUBE] [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 31, 2014)

_FIVE GIGAJOULES_


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 31, 2014)

Is this scrub forgetting Clorox characters are harmed by swords all the time?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 31, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Like fucking clockwork.



A wheel that will continue to spin forever.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> _FIVE GIGAJOULES_


Ninja'ed 
small building level clorox


----------



## Chad (May 31, 2014)

Don't bring that up because it's obvious he's just going to argue that Clorox swords are technically the size of skyscrapers.


----------



## Regicide (May 31, 2014)

So far we've gotten collateral damage, failure to understand what degrees and temperature are, and failure to understand the correlation between energy intensity and surface area.

Fantastic.


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

Lmfaooo you guys are ridiculous. Him tanking the shockwaves of his.own punch means jack shit when you are talking about works of fiction.. temperature works how the mangaka wants it to work let's use facts.. Nowhere is it states that gai has that much durability.. fact.


 Pain using a chakra rod on let's say goku would.not work because they are physically strong enougjt to bypass that the same with yamamato.. at that point if random no name ninja used that same rod he would have been pierced because his body isn't that durable

Another fact everyone in sereitei was sweating just at the release of  hi Bankai fact.. it was stated it was 10 million degrees and anyone who came in contact with would be disintegrated.. that was proven and not been contradicted.. at this point you guys are just picking and choosing where to use physics to support your argumentin a work of fiction where that doesn't work.. doin char battles you have to go by what is shown, proven or stated.. unless you have scans or author statements that prove your point you don't have a leg to stand ob


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 31, 2014)

Format this radioactive abomination you call argument and we might care.


----------



## Regicide (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> temperature works how the mangaka wants it to work


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

I guess we also forgot that if you are weaker than said bleach chars.. you can't harm them.. that doesn't work in naruto in case you've forgotten.. so let me get this straight dbz chars can destroy planets with their fists right? And bringing up pepoles opinions do not help prove your point.. show me any scan where it states dbz chars can destroy planets with their fists since they are hitting that hard. Hell bills knocked out some of the strongest chars in the series and surprisingly the earth wasnt destroyed..but don't worry I'll wait.. goku could barely lift 20 tons in base and is infinitely stronger physically and energy wise than anyone in naruto.. unless of course you think goku is as strong as let's say superman or goku?.. I'm still waiting for you guys to show me scans of gai hitting at an exaton level.. yamamotos bankai not doin what it says it does.. goku and friends destroying planets with their fists.. and so on.. scans not your opinions and speculation.. FACTS..


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Lmfaooo you guys are ridiculous. Him tanking the shockwaves of his.own punch means jack shit when you are talking about works of fiction.. temperature works how the mangaka wants it to work let's use facts.. Nowhere is it states that gai has that much durability.. fact.
> 
> 
> *Pain using a chakra rod on let's say goku would.not work because they are physically strong enougjt to bypass that the same with yamamato.. at that point if random no name ninja used that same rod he would have been pierced because his body isn't that durable
> ...


>Making bs up. 
I if suposse if a random guy pierced ichigo with a sword he would be killed., them. 
  "fact". bleach characters are weak to heat while nardo's resisted to yonbi magma and madara katons 
"Fact" ichigo got messed up by a lightning that barely broke a building while susanno resisted to kirin and tsunade broke a susanno.
You're pathetic by arguing things that happen the same fucking way at bleach.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> I guess we also forgot that if you are weaker than said bleach chars.. you can't harm them.. that doesn't work in naruto in case you've forgotten.. so let me get this straight dbz chars can destroy planets with their fists right? And bringing up pepoles opinions do not help prove your point.. show me any scan where it states dbz chars can destroy planets with their fists since they are hitting that hard. Hell bills knocked out some of the strongest chars in the series and surprisingly the earth wasnt destroyed..but don't worry I'll wait.. goku could barely lift 20 tons in base and is infinitely stronger physically and energy wise than anyone in naruto.. unless of course you think goku is as strong as let's say superman or goku?.. I'm still waiting for you guys to show me scans of gai hitting at an exaton level.. yamamotos bankai not doin what it says it does.. goku and friends destroying planets with their fists.. and so on.. scans not your opinions and speculation.. FACTS..


I showed you trunks resisting to a planet busting attack and cutting a character which survived a planet explosion
Juubito destroyed something juubi exaton beams couldn't, with bare raw power. 
Try again.


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

Trunks resisted a planet busting attack.. that didn't destroy the planet? Lmfaooo are all you guys this dense.. So when kid buu blew up the earth why didn't they just tank it.? Or why didn't gohan who was the strongest at the time survive it.. you're making bs up? Random guy with sword wont hurt ichigo because his spiritual pressure is higher that is a canon fact.. nowhere in any naruto fiction is it stated that having high chakra negates damage unless its a cloak .. prove I'm wrong please.. please prove that naruto verse as a whole is anywhere near as fast as bleach chars please.. please prove that gai.can somehome completely bypass a canon ability yamamoto has with his bankai please... Please show me canon information where it states or shows dbz chars can blow up planets with their fists or any info that shows gai hitting as hard as he does.. I will give naruto this they have more destructive feats as of now with maadara being at best a continent buster but bleach has too many bs and broken abilities that negate that let alone the massive speed gap..you guys are basing works of fiction on real world physics that don't support your argument in the first place because it is neither shown or stated anywhere in the manga.. this shit is laughable


----------



## LineageCold (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Lmfaooo you guys are ridiculous. Him tanking the shockwaves of his.own punch means jack shit when you are talking about works of fiction.. temperature works how the mangaka wants it to work let's use facts.. Nowhere is it states that gai has that much durability.. fact.
> 
> 
> Pain using a chakra rod on let's say goku would.not work because they are physically strong enougjt to bypass that the same with yamamato.. at that point if random no name ninja used that same rod he would have been pierced because his body isn't that durable
> ...





wthemanjr said:


> I guess we also forgot that if you are weaker than said bleach chars.. you can't harm them.. that doesn't work in naruto in case you've forgotten.. so let me get this straight dbz chars can destroy planets with their fists right? And bringing up pepoles opinions do not help prove your point.. show me any scan where it states dbz chars can destroy planets with their fists since they are hitting that hard. Hell bills knocked out some of the strongest chars in the series and surprisingly the earth wasnt destroyed..but don't worry I'll wait.. goku could barely lift 20 tons in base and is infinitely stronger physically and energy wise than anyone in naruto.. unless of course you think goku is as strong as let's say superman or goku?.. I'm still waiting for you guys to show me scans of gai hitting at an exaton level.. yamamotos bankai not doin what it says it does.. goku and friends destroying planets with their fists.. and so on.. scans not your opinions and speculation.. FACTS..





wthemanjr said:


> Trunks resisted a planet busting attack.. that didn't destroy the planet? Lmfaooo are all you guys this dense.. So when kid buu blew up the earth why didn't they just tank it.? Or why didn't gohan who was the strongest at the time survive it.. you're making bs up? Random guy with sword wont hurt ichigo because his spiritual pressure is higher that is a canon fact.. nowhere in any naruto fiction is it stated that having high chakra negates damage unless its a cloak .. prove I'm wrong please.. please prove that naruto verse as a whole is anywhere near as fast as bleach chars please.. please prove that gai.can somehome completely bypass a canon ability yamamoto has with his bankai please... Please show me canon information where it states or shows dbz chars can blow up planets with their fists or any info that shows gai hitting as hard as he does.. I will give naruto this they have more destructive feats as of now with maadara being at best a continent buster but bleach has too many bs and broken abilities that negate that let alone the massive speed gap..you guys are basing works of fiction on real world physics that don't support your argument in the first place because it is neither shown or stated anywhere in the manga.. this shit is laughable


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Trunks resisted a planet busting attack.. that didn't destroy the planet? Lmfaooo are all you guys this dense.. So when kid buu blew up the earth why didn't they just tank it.? Or why didn't gohan who was the strongest at the time survive it.. you're making bs up? Random guy with sword wont hurt ichigo because his spiritual pressure is higher that is a canon fact.. nowhere in any naruto fiction is it stated that having high chakra negates damage unless its a cloak .. prove I'm wrong please.. please prove that naruto verse as a whole is anywhere near as fast as bleach chars please.. please prove that gai.can somehome completely bypass a canon ability yamamoto has with his bankai please... Please show me canon information where it states or shows dbz chars can blow up planets with their fists or any info that shows gai hitting as hard as he does.. I will give naruto this they have more destructive feats as of now with maadara being at best a continent buster but bleach has too many bs and broken abilities that negate that let alone the massive speed gap..you guys are basing works of fiction on real world physics that don't support your argument in the first place because it is neither shown or stated anywhere in the manga.. this shit is laughable


Because kid buu attack was small star busting and none of them were above it.

Sure, here is the speed calc of Juubi bijjudama which fooderizes bleach verse. 

He can, cuz he has better durability due to newton third law and can cannonly cut through dimensions  
 Continent busting is above anything bleach has.(not even talking about small planet Kaguya and Rikudo sennin)Slow ass hax is not doing jack here


----------



## tkpirate (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> you guys are basing works of fiction on real world physics that don't support your argument in the first place because it is neither shown or stated anywhere in the manga..


 it's not our problem that your mangaka's are fucking retards.


----------



## wthemanjr (May 31, 2014)

Lmfaoo so no evidence thanks that's all I needed to hear..


----------



## LineageCold (May 31, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Lmfaoo so no evidence thanks that's all I needed to hear..


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 1, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> *Trunks resisted a planet busting attack.. that didn't destroy the planet?* Lmfaooo are all you guys this dense.. So when kid buu blew up the earth why didn't they just tank it.? Or why didn't gohan who was the strongest at the time survive it.. you're making bs up? Random guy with sword wont hurt ichigo because his spiritual pressure is higher that is a canon fact.. nowhere in any naruto fiction is it stated that having high chakra negates damage unless its a cloak .. prove I'm wrong please.. please prove that naruto verse as a whole is anywhere near as fast as bleach chars please.. please prove that gai.can somehome completely bypass a canon ability yamamoto has with his bankai please... Please show me canon information where it states or shows dbz chars can blow up planets with their fists or any info that shows gai hitting as hard as he does.. I will give naruto this they have more destructive feats as of now with maadara being at best a continent buster but bleach has too many bs and broken abilities that negate that let alone the massive speed gap..you guys are basing works of fiction on real world physics that don't support your argument in the first place because it is neither shown or stated anywhere in the manga.. this shit is laughable



Dear god, you are horrible.

It's called two things: concentration of power, and the interaction of Ki.  

In Dragon Ball, an individual with a power level equal or greater than his opponents can effectively negate any Ki-based attacks thrown at them, regardless of how much destruction they'd actually cause if those same attacks were aimed at the planet, and cut through any defenses their weaker opponent's Ki might have afforded him.

This is why Trunks could cut through Frieza like a hot knife through butter with his sword, but that same sword was blocked by Goku's *finger* - an act that likely inspired Aizen's act of doing this to Ichigo.

In the case of Might Gai being able to hurt Yamamoto, the possibility of Evening Elephant or Afternoon Tiger bypassing the Zanjitsu Gokui *does exist* - both are pretty much equivalent to air cannons and air bombs, so they would not be erased upon contact with the barrier due to its temperature.  After all, both have to have a hell of a lot of energy behind them to do what they are capable of doing.

There is also the fact Yamamoto is on a time limit with Zanka no Tachi that is his biggest weakness - if he leaves his Bankai too long, it will kill him as well as his opponent, effectively making the fight a draw unless the opponent can survive the explosion.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Jun 1, 2014)

wthemanjr said:


> Trunks resisted a planet busting attack.. that didn't destroy the planet? Lmfaooo are all you guys this dense.. So when kid buu blew up the earth why didn't they just tank it.? Or why didn't gohan who was the strongest at the time survive it.. you're making bs up? Random guy with sword wont hurt ichigo because his spiritual pressure is higher that is a canon fact.. nowhere in any naruto fiction is it stated that having high chakra negates damage unless its a cloak .. prove I'm wrong please.. please prove that naruto verse as a whole is anywhere near as fast as bleach chars please.. please prove that gai.can somehome completely bypass a canon ability yamamoto has with his bankai please... Please show me canon information where it states or shows dbz chars can blow up planets with their fists or any info that shows gai hitting as hard as he does.. I will give naruto this they have more destructive feats as of now with maadara being at best a continent buster but bleach has too many bs and broken abilities that negate that let alone the massive speed gap..you guys are basing works of fiction on real world physics that don't support your argument in the first place because it is neither shown or stated anywhere in the manga.. this shit is laughable



Hey look, Itachi beat Yamamoto in one of the threads I made.
Also Kamui-Kakashi beat Whitebeard in another thread I made.
So, think before you argue.

Things would have been interesting if babyJeesus, LightspeedLanza and Yoda90 were here.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 1, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Hey look, Itachi beat Yamamoto in one of the threads I made.
> Also Kamui-Kakashi beat Whitebeard in another thread I made.
> So, think before you argue.
> 
> Things would have been interesting if babyJeesus, LightspeedLanza and Yoda90 were here.


Itachi didn't really won that thread if that makes you happy. (Unless we really are considering that he can bypass durability)
Kakashi would be murked if you had made it cqc (Also even with 20 meters he only won 6/10 times iirc)


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> _FIVE GIGAJOULES_



Ichigo wasn't even scratched by that, remember, and it's a casual attack from a base Stern Ritter. I wouldn't really go using that as a basis for "lolbleach".


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 1, 2014)

6 gigajoules is the new 5 seconds . Of course it doesn't make all the feats of Bleach invalid, it's just a minor inconsistency .


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 1, 2014)

Can I...can I just close this thread, or does anyone actually want to keep this abcess of a topic open?

10 goddamn pages long

EDIT: I just read the last two pages before this one; 
*
NOPE, DON'T THINK I NEED ANYONE'S CONSENT TO SHUT DOWN THIS BULLSHIT*


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2014)

KaiserWombat said:


> Can I...can I just close this thread, or does anyone actually want to keep this abcess of a topic open?
> 
> 10 goddamn pages long
> 
> ...


----------

